# Black and white crystal shrimp



## Fisher2007 (11 Apr 2020)

Hi all

So with no end in site for lockdown, and my new tank being to new before the lockdown started, I'm now looking at online options to buy some shrimp.  I've never bought shrimp online before so I'm a little apprehensive particularly due to the cost of the little guys

All that said, anyone know anywhere that sells (or does anyone have any) black and white crystal shrimp?

Cheers


----------



## Gill (11 Apr 2020)

If you want the Highest Quality available in the UK. Then I cannot Recommend Tien Dat enough, Their Shrimp are Stunning.
https://www.shrimpcorner.co.uk/


----------



## howanic (11 Apr 2020)

I brought some black and white crystal shrimp from proshrimp last month. They arrived really well packaged and are still doing well. I would really recommend using them if they have any in stock.


----------



## howanic (11 Apr 2020)

Sorry I take terrible photos


----------



## BarryH (11 Apr 2020)

Not sure if this link will work but due to Facebook not allowing the sale of livestock on their pages/groups, there is a Shrimp Marketplace set up on BAND with a fair number of UK sellers on it. I follow a page called UK SHRIMPERS on Facebook and got the BAND link from there.

https://band.us/band/


----------



## Fisher2007 (11 Apr 2020)

Thanks guys.  I'll take a look at each


----------



## Lew44 (13 Apr 2020)

howanic said:


> Sorry I take terrible photos View attachment 133450


What plant is that the shrimp are on please?


----------



## Bryce (14 Apr 2020)

Black crystal shrimp are my favorite!!


----------



## GHNelson (14 Apr 2020)

Lew44 said:


> What plant is that the shrimp are on please?


Looks like Mini/Dwarf hair grass!


----------



## Fisher2007 (14 Apr 2020)

So I've managed to get some taiwan bee michlings from Band.  Going to be a mix of colours but predominantly black and white. All being well should be here tomorrow


----------



## howanic (14 Apr 2020)

Lew44 said:


> What plant is that the shrimp are on please?



Yes, as hogan53 said, it’s dwarf hairgrass


----------



## BarryH (15 Apr 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> So I've managed to get some taiwan bee michlings from Band.  Going to be a mix of colours but predominantly black and white. All being well should be here tomorrow











Just found your posts on the Shrimp Market Place on BAND, let us know how you get on.

I buy most of my shrimp food from sellers on BAND and always had good service. Not yet bought livestock though. Be great to see how you get on.


----------



## Fisher2007 (15 Apr 2020)

BarryH said:


> Just found your posts on the Shrimp Market Place on BAND, let us know how you get on.
> 
> I buy most of my shrimp food from sellers on BAND and always had good service. Not yet bought livestock though. Be great to see how you get on.



Shrimp arrived today safe and sound.  Went for 30 in the end.  They are taiwan bee michlings.  Mixed sizes from I'd say 5 - 12mm.   Paid Monday evening, shipped yesterday, arrived today.  The guy I dealt with was great.  If you're after the same drop me and I'll let you know his details


----------



## BarryH (15 Apr 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> Shrimp arrived today safe and sound.  Went for 30 in the end.  They are taiwan bee michlings.  Mixed sizes from I'd say 5 - 12mm.   Paid Monday evening, shipped yesterday, arrived today.  The guy I dealt with was great.  If you're after the same drop me and I'll let you know his details


Great to hear the transaction went off OK. They're a great bunch of sellers on Shrimp Marketplace, really helpful. One seller I use always pops in a few free samples and even adds a couple of "coffee biscuits" in with your orders.


----------

